# Pokémon Hong Kong Gold version IPS patch



## Alex4U (Jan 10, 2017)

Do you know about Vietnamese Crystal...?
Do you know about Green version...? (PETS)
Do you like to play poorly translated Pokémon Games?
Well... probably you don't know about this version!

Pokémon Hong Kong Gold Edition! 
Check a gameplay here!

Pics:



 

 

 

 



=====================================================

Q; Wait... another badly translated Pokémon Game?
Yes!

Q: Why MENUS/Items/texts are so laggy/buggy?
It's normal, i think it's because the text.

Q: What ROM do i need use to get the patch work?
Use Pocket Monsters KIN (1.0/1.1 J)
*POKÉMON GOLD JAPANESE ROM ONLY!!!!! *

Q: How i apply the patch?
Use LunarIPS!

Q: I ONLY WANT THE DOWNLOAD! I DON'T WANT TO READ! AAAAAAAAAA
...

Q: Is funny this bad translation?
Yes! sometimes they say rare things, like:
im bed
you are WASABI TOW
you are very bed
ASH the first to train every PkMn (wot)
USTUGI will a PkMn (k)
And more!

Q: Who are HC translations?
I don't know, i cannot find any info from that group, sounds like is a fan-translation group .

Q: Why i don't have friends?
you should talk with people.

Special thanks to: @draxoon for dumping the IPS!


----------



## Hkgold (Mar 15, 2019)

Alex4U said:


> ...



Hi, I am sorry for reviving this old thread, but a week ago I managed to play this HK Gold and I was so happy thay finally someone dumped it and uploaded (childhood memories). However, I have a problem because I have beaten Lance on E4 and after going into the Hall of Fame and puting pokeballs the screen turns white and the game restarts. It is still a white screen but I can choose the last save (which sadly isn't New Bark Town after beating e4). 
Can you or someone else help me with this issue?


----------



## Hkgold (Jul 26, 2019)

Hello, I am bumping my question because I still have not found the solution


----------



## delta nite (Aug 2, 2019)

If this is the version that prints "Toys in bay define key" when Select is pressed you just gaveme back my childhood OP. Bless you wherever you are.


----------

